# Running in Dubai



## alecap (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys,
A question for all the Runners now living and training in Dubai.
I realized there are several clubs here, but is seems many of them are more interested on the business... It is quite strange for me asking money to run together, any of you can help me on finding a no-profit association of people that just want training together, share courses and participate to some races around Dubai? Thks


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

I go to the Nike Run Club -its great. They train on Tuesday Safa Park and Friday Morning (Downtown). They have a facebook page Nike Running Middle East. Its free and very friendly and suitable for all ability levels.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

There is a facebook group might be worth checking out http://www.facebook.com/groups/2259026394/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

I think that the Nike Club that usually meets in Downtown (Burj Park) at 7.45 on Friday morning is shifting for a one off session to the Burj Al Arab (same time) this weeken. It will be a 5k run followed by a social swim  Its an open group so you don't have to register before or anything like that


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

You could as well go for hashing ... if you like the idea of a running club with a drinking problem... go to deserthash.org for next meetup details... it every week or if you want there are several hash groups. ...


----------

